# Safety tips in Centurion



## indra1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I will be moving to Centurion in next week for my job and I have to stay around 3 months. I would like to know how much safe is living in Centurion. As I am going for the first time, I don't have much information regarding that place. Please suggest all safety tips for a smooth trouble free stay.


----------



## IndianinSA (Apr 15, 2013)

indra1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I will be moving to Centurion in next week for my job and I have to stay around 3 months. I would like to know how much safe is living in Centurion. As I am going for the first time, I don't have much information regarding that place. Please suggest all safety tips for a smooth trouble free stay.


Sorry to be of not much help but it will depend on where you stay. There are gated security complexes which are relatively safer than private homes where you may have to reinforce with extra security measures and also maybe hire a private security response service. Everyone is at risk of a breakin or vehicle theft almost at all times but again it depends on your luck. I have been here for 5 years and except for one of our older maids pilfering into a small amount of cash at home, we never had any problem. I have friends who went for a weekend vacation and came back to find that their house has been wiped clean of everything including clothes! Traveling outside alone at night in isolated areas is a risk. In spite of all that people still work and live here.


----------

